# [SOLVED] preserved-rebuild - bez konca

## soban_

Mam nastepujacy problem:

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge @preserved-rebuild -vq

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests                

>>> Starting parallel fetch                   

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta

>>> Installing (1 of 2) media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) media-video/binkplayer-1.9p            

>>> Installing (2 of 2) media-video/binkplayer-1.9p          

>>> Jobs: 2 of 2 complete                           Load avg: 0.87, 0.30, 0.19

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.                                    

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20091231

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so                                  

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so.0                                

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so.0.2.38                           

 *      used by /opt/google/picasa/3.0/wine/lib/wine/wineesd.drv.so (media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta)

>>> package: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-20091231

 *  - /usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5

 *  - /usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

 *      used by /opt/bin/BinkPlayer (media-video/binkplayer-1.9p)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

SoBaN-PC soban # emerge @preserved-rebuild -vq

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta

>>> Installing (1 of 2) media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) media-video/binkplayer-1.9p

>>> Installing (2 of 2) media-video/binkplayer-1.9p

>>> Jobs: 2 of 2 complete                           Load avg: 0.73, 0.34, 0.21

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20091231

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so.0.2.38

 *      used by /opt/google/picasa/3.0/wine/lib/wine/wineesd.drv.so (media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta)

>>> package: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-20091231

 *  - /usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5

 *  - /usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

 *      used by /opt/bin/BinkPlayer (media-video/binkplayer-1.9p)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

 Moge tak robic bez konca. Podaje jeszcze dodatkowe informacje:

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge --info                                                                             

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)             

=================================================================                                          

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7300_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1   

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 11 Jan 2010 15:45:01 +0000                                                         

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]                                                                  

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                               

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                                       

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                                 

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                 

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0                                                                                 

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                   

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                            

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                    

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                                  

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                             

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                             

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                               

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"                                           

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"                                                                                               

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"                                                                                                                           

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                                                             

FEATURES="confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                     

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 aspell berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdio cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags cxx dav dbus device-mapper dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode extramodules extras fat flac fortran fts3 gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hal hddtemp iconv jack java java6 jpeg kde kde4 keyboard lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png policykit powerkadu pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sandbox sdl see2 session sip spell spl sql sqlite srt sse sse2 sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads threadsX tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vcd vcdinfo vcdx vorbis wav webkit wifi xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="dav modules_dav actions alias auth_basic auth_digest                  authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default                  authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                  deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter                  headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache                  mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status                  unique_id userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Jakies pomysly? Jesli potrzebne sa jakies dodatkowe informacje, to prosze pisac.

----------

## acei

Chyba w /var/lib/portage masz plik, który za to odpowiada, ale nie bardzo wiem co będzie jak go usuniesz.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
FEATURES="-preserve-libs" emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

Sprawdz to.

preserve-libs loop to znany problem z portage.

----------

## soban_

 *acei wrote:*   

> Chyba w /var/lib/portage masz plik, który za to odpowiada, ale nie bardzo wiem co będzie jak go usuniesz.

 

Przenioslem ten plik:

 *Quote:*   

> cp /var/lib/portage/preserved_libs_registry /home/soban/preserved_libs_registry && rm /var/lib/portage/preserved_libs_registry

 

Nastepnie juz dostaje:

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge @preserved-rebuild

emerge: 'preserved-rebuild' is an empty set                         

emerge: no targets left after set expansion 
```

Jednak po wykonaniu eix-sync && emerge -avquDN world dostalem cos takiego:

```
 * Messages for package sys-libs/tdb-1.2.0-r1:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below).                                            

 *                                                                       

 * Detected file collision(s):                                           

 *                                                                       

 *      /usr/lib64/libtdb.so.1                                           

 *                                                                       

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...               

 *                                                                       

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop                                                  

 *                                                                       

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).                     

 *                                                                       

 * Package 'sys-libs/tdb-1.2.0-r1' merged despite file collisions. If    

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the   

 * above message.                                                        

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.          
```

Wrocilem do pierwotnej postaci kopiujac z powrotem ten plik.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-preserve-libs" emerge @preserved-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

```
SoBaN-PC soban # FEATURES="-preserve-libs" emerge @preserved-rebuild -avq

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta  USE="-nsplugin"     

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/binkplayer-1.9p                                

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta

>>> Installing (1 of 2) media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) media-video/binkplayer-1.9p

>>> Installing (2 of 2) media-video/binkplayer-1.9p

>>> Jobs: 2 of 2 complete                           Load avg: 0.44, 1.64, 1.87

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/share/config' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20091231

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib32/libesd.so.0.2.38

 *      used by /opt/google/picasa/3.0/wine/lib/wine/wineesd.drv.so (media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta)

>>> package: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-20091231

 *  - /usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5

 *  - /usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

 *      used by /opt/bin/BinkPlayer (media-video/binkplayer-1.9p)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

Wiec chyba problem sie powtarza. Jednak pomijajac ten blad wyzej to problem zostal rozwiazany, dziekuje za pomoc Wam  :Smile: 

----------

## ArnVaker

Masz jakiś niecny plan związany z pozostaniem na portage w wersji 2.2_rc33?

```
[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [P]2.1.6.7 2.1.6.13 (~)2.1.7.16 {M}(~)2.2_rc33 {M}(~)2.2_rc61 {build doc epydoc linguas_pl python3 selinux}

     Installed versions:  2.2_rc61(11:03:54 24.12.2009)(linguas_pl -build -doc -epydoc -python3 -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo
```

----------

## soban_

"Niecny" raczej nie, a co proponujesz nowsza/starsza wersje? Tzn z tego co widze uzywasz jakies nowszej i nie masz zadnych problemow? Pamietam jak kiedys odmaskowalem najnowsza to mialem spore problemy, cale portage mi sie posypalo.

----------

## SlashBeast

W funtoo zarowno stable jak i testing portage zawsze jest najnowsze, rc, teraz mam sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc61 i nie dostrzegam zadnych problemow.

----------

## soban_

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge -avquDN world

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc61 [2.2_rc33] USE="-build -doc -epydoc -python3% (-selinux)" LINGUAS="pl"

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc61

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc61

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.48, 0.17, 0.05

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc61:

 * If you always want to use the latest development version of portage

 * please read http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/testing.xml

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Jestem juz na rc61. Dziekuje jeszcze raz wszystkim  :Smile: 

----------

